# Lesbian parents seem pretty competent.



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 1, 2011)

http://front.moveon.org/two-lesbians-raised-a-baby-and-this-is-what-they-got/#.TtcnEUgw6m1.facebook

19 year old raised by lesbian couple. Seems like he turned out much better than most people I know.

Begin LGBT circlejerk... 

Now.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

yaay! go that guy


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Your title made me think of Iron Chef Cat Cora and her partner. Her kids will grow up to be fantastic individuals who know how to cook :/ Why can't we all have awesome moms?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw that video earlier today. I love it!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 1, 2011)

God damn that's one of the best speeches I've ever heard.
I legit cried, true story.


----------



## Misfit-creature (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind gay parents, but that's one story. My friend has gay parents, They're horrible they had sex when I was over they cuss thier trailer trash and he smokes pot and has a depression problem, he hangs out with a few people that are unmentionables, his parents don't even care if he smokes pot! Its not the gender of the parents that matters it's how their children are raised, my constant fear is abuse of the child because the same sex parents. That was a good speech.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 1, 2011)

This is proof to not underestimate lesbian couples anymore


----------

